# Calling out Slayer for a NCG bet.



## jiminbogart (Jan 1, 2023)

Browning Slayer runs his cakehole everyday about them Bulldogs

Will he put his money where his mouth is or is he a chicken?

Vegas Insider has the Bulldogs as a 13 to 14.5 point favorite over the Horney Frogs. 



			https://www.vegasinsider.com/college-football/odds/las-vegas/
		


I'm willing to settle at 13.5 points and take them TCU Horned Frogs.

Here's the wager:

jiminbogart takes TCU +13.5
Browning Slayer takes UGA -13.5

The loser bans himself, when the game clock strikes Zero in the TCU/UGA game, until the 2024 (2023/2023 season) NCAA Football NCG is complete.

Basically a 1-year self-imposed ban. GON will be read only. No posting. No posting by proxy. You can still PM and such. 

What you say Slayer? Do you believe in them Dogs?

I'm your Huckelberry!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)

Oh look… someone hiding behind a points spread…

I’ll take the dogs straight up with your bet. 

Let’s see how much of a Huckleberry you are now.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2023)

jiminbogart said:


> Browning Slayer runs his cakehole everyday about them Bulldogs
> 
> Will he put his money where his mouth is or is he a chicken?
> 
> ...


''To be the man you have to beat the man'' straight up!   

I never recall Ric Flair giving another wrestler 2 piledrivers to start off with!!


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 1, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh look… someone hiding behind a points spread…
> 
> I’ll take the dogs straight up with your bet.
> 
> Let’s see how much of a Huckleberry you are now.



I figured you for a blowhard.

If you're scared just say so.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)

Poor whittle Techie…

Be a man and quit hiding. If you going to call a man out, don’t hide.

Let me know when you are serious. Cause I’ll take your bet straight up. 

You scared?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)

The difference between everyone else and I in here is.. I’m not afraid to back my smack up..

Make the bet Jim. Straight up


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 1, 2023)

Who bets straight up? That's idiotic. 

That why there are oddsmakers and lines. SMH


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)

jiminbogart said:


> Who bets straight up? That's idiotic.
> 
> That why there are oddsmakers and lines. SMH


Some would say calling me out is Idiotic.. but that didn’t stop you.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 1, 2023)

Slayer, real talk, I figured you for a loudmouth bully, and you are. 

I had hoped you really believed in your beloved Bulldogs. 

I guess backing into the NCG because of a shanked kick has you rattled.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 1, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> Some would say calling me out is Idiotic.. but that didn’t stop you.



They may be right. Most people are afraid of bullies. I didn't get that gene.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2023)

jiminbogart said:


> View attachment 1200018



That's the perfect mascot for a GT homer.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2023)

jiminbogart said:


> Who bets straight up? That's idiotic.



Nope. It's what real men do who are confident in their bet. I see you need points in order to man up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)

C’mon Jim… I’ve made you look like a fool for years.. this is your one chance to shut me up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2023)

Only people who play points and spreads are people who are dealing with bookies for money.  A gentleman's bet is like a duel.  You ain't gonna let a scoundrel get the draw on ya just because he's a worse shot than you are.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)

I’m beginning to think Jim’s thread back fired on him..


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> I’m beginning to think Jim’s thread back fired on him..



GT fans trying to talk smack is always funny.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2023)

Matter of fact my cousin's husband is a tech grad.  We've had a long standing bet cause we see each other every Christmas and Thanksgiving. 20 bucks every yr for the uga/gt game.  He started trying to crawfish and talk about spreads and points.  Leave it to a techie.  He's gonna keep helping me pay for my son's uga education!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> I’m beginning to think Jim’s thread back fired on him..



He made some drive by posts and then split.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2023)

elfiii said:


> GT fans trying to talk smack is always funny.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)

elfiii said:


> He made some drive by posts and then split.


All he did was give me more ammo..


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 1, 2023)

Don’t think that went quite as planned..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)

Hey Jim… This thread will end up like every thread that has “Calling Out Slayer” in the heading.. You of ALL people should know that..


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)

How did you really see this thread going Jim? Me not responding and hiding?


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 1, 2023)

Dawgs on Top !!!! GO DAWGS !!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 1, 2023)

jiminbogart said:


> I figured you for a blowhard.
> 
> If you're scared just say so.



Tech fans aren’t in this conversation.  Go play with your slide rule and drool!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2023)

Vegas giving 13.5 points? Jesus


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2023)

MudDucker said:


> Tech fans aren’t in this conversation.  Go play with your slide rule and drool!



He had to go to Office Depot to get a new plastic pocket protector. Then he's got to go the Asian seamstress lady so she can sew up the hole in his Banlon shirt pocket where his slide rule poked through. I'm sure he'll be back real soon. Prolly just hung up in traffic down there on North Avenue is all.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2023)

Madsnooker said:


>


Love your avatar!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2023)

Nice ain't it!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)

Madsnooker said:


> Nice ain't it!!!


  

I LOVE IT!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2023)

Madsnooker said:


> Nice ain't it!!!



You look good in red and black snook. That spiked collar really sets off your handsome facial profile.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> How did you really see this thread going Jim? Me not responding and hiding?


If you had done that, it would probably have lessened our friendship!!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 1, 2023)

John Cooper said:


> If you had done that, it would probably have lessened our friendship!!!!!!


Just bet 1 month straight up. What u got to lose.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 1, 2023)

Lol.... come on Jim you come in here all big and bad and set your demands for a bet. He counters and now your gonna chicken out. Your the one who came up with this idea and he countered. Nobody in their right mind is gonna take that steep of a bet with all those stipulations. Step up and take the bet straight up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 2, 2023)

I trust the dogs to win more than I trust those Vegas 'experts' to get the spread right.
A 'W' is a 'W'.

 They also had the dogs by 6 over Ohio state.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2023)

1eyefishing said:


> They also had the dogs by 6 over Ohio state.



Well they only missed by 5 which would be 83.35% so they are in the ballpark.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 2, 2023)

I honestly think UGA will cover the spread. I’d take the bet on an individual basis if I were a Georgia fan. OSU is a team made up of 4*-5* players. TCU is a well coached roster of 2*-3* players.The talent disparity will become evident about half way through the game.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 2, 2023)

Hope you're correct but I'm sure Michigan used a similar calculus.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2023)

JustUs4All said:


> Hope you're correct but I'm sure Michigan used a similar calculus.



Them Frawgs ain't gonna roll over the minute we take the field or the minute after that either.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2023)

elfiii said:


> Them Frawgs ain't gonna roll over the minute we take the field or the minute after that either.


They won’t roll over near as fast as Jim did.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> They won’t roll over near as fast as Jim did.



Michigan was the gang that couldn't shoot straight the whole game.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2023)

elfiii said:


> Them Frawgs ain't gonna roll over the minute we take the field or the minute after that either.



I was gonna say don’t give them bulletin board material but that point spread did just that.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2023)

elfiii said:


> Michigan was the gang that couldn't shoot straight the whole game.


Sounds like the 1st post in this thread. Jim took his much anticipated tee shot he had been thinking about all day and hit it right into the hazard. much like Michigans over turned TD into a Fumble.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 2, 2023)

IIRC TCU does not offer athletic scholarships.


----------



## LEGHORN (Jan 2, 2023)

Straight up bet is a good bet. Jim should take the bet.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 2, 2023)

Bunch of bullies in here. Gang tackling the man. 

I say take Ga. and 13.5. TCU beat Michigan!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 2, 2023)

kmckinnie said:


> Bunch of bullies in here. Gang tackling the man.
> 
> I say take Ga. and 13.5. TCU beat Michigan!!!



But he's a Tech fan ... they are used to getting gang tackled ... behind the line of scrimmage and all.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 2, 2023)

MudDucker said:


> But he's a Tech fan ... they are used to getting gang tackled ... behind the line of scrimmage and all.


Ok then !
2nd and 20ty.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2023)

MudDucker said:


> But he's a Tech fan ... they are used to getting gang tackled ... behind the line of scrimmage and all.


And he poked the Bulldog first.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 2, 2023)

Dang.

Y'all need a pill.
Or a drank and a pill.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2023)

Big7 said:


> Dang.
> 
> Y'all need a pill.
> Or a drank and a pill.


Why?


----------



## bullgator (Jan 2, 2023)

Big7 said:


> Dang.
> 
> Y'all need a pill.
> Or a drank and a pill.


Maybe a drank, a pill, and a puff.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2023)

elfiii said:


> And he poked the Bulldog first.


And called me the bully..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 3, 2023)

Yankees watching SEC big boy football.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2023)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yankees watching SEC big boy football.


That looks like Jims reaction to his own thread!!!!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 3, 2023)

OP started taking fire, popped smoke and hauled tail out of the thread.  

Mess with the Slayer, get bit.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 3, 2023)

Vegas is willing to take his bet.
 I wonder how much $$$ he has riding on it...


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 3, 2023)

I haven't kept up with this thread. Has Jim really not shown back up since his op?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 3, 2023)

Ok I see he hung in there for a few replies then flew the coup. Lol


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2023)

I ain`t scared of nothing but I`d try to sandpaper a mad bobcat`s butt in a phone booth before I`d mess with the Slayer.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2023)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t scared of nothing but I`d try to sandpaper a mad bobcat`s butt in a phone booth before I`d mess with the Slayer.


    

You ain't right..


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 3, 2023)

Not only did Jim throw in the towel, he threw in the stool, the gloves, the mouth piece, and the robe, and got the heck out of Dodge!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> You ain't right..




We`re a lot alike, you and me, but you`re meaner.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2023)

Madsnooker said:


> Ok I see he hung in there for a few replies then flew the coup. Lol


That boy done jumped out the window like he got walked in messing with another man's wife.

Poof..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2023)

Nicodemus said:


> We`re a lot alike, you and me, but you`re meaner.


I would actually take sandpaper to a bobcat's rear if someone dared me and held my beer.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 3, 2023)

He went ahead and figured he lost the bet and did a self imposed ban


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2023)

mizzippi jb said:


> He went ahead and figured he lost the bet and did a self imposed ban


That literally was my thought as well.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> I would actually take sandpaper to a bobcat's rear if someone dared me and held my beer.




You get ready because I fixin` to catch a big tom I`ve been watching, gather up a croker sack full of bandages, hydrogen peroxide, some deer sinew, a couple of my bone needles, some 60 grit sandpaper, 2 fifths of Woodford Reserve Double Oaked  (I like that stuff), couple of envelopes of my blood clotter, a pot of my best chili, and we gonna make this a sho nuff memorable event. 

And you better not lose because my money is on you. 

Heckfire, TJ, we can charge admission and make a fortune!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2023)

Nicodemus said:


> You get ready because I fixin` to catch a big tom I`ve been watching, gather up a croker sack full of bandages, hydrogen peroxide, some deer sinew, a couple of my bone needles, some 60 grit sandpaper, 2 fifths of Woodford Reserve Double Oaked  (I like that stuff), couple of envelopes of my blood clotter, a pot of my best chili, and we gonna make this a sho nuff memorable event.
> 
> And you better not lose because my money is on you.
> 
> Heckfire, TJ, we can charge admission and make a fortune!


You are on! 1st time I went saltwater fishing with 1eye, on the way back from the ramp there was a nice 10footer sunning on the bank. He jokingly says I dare someone to slap his tail. I had him pull over and he held my beer. I dove at that gator and barely missed him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are on! 1st time I went saltwater fishing with 1eye, on the way back from the ramp there was a nice 10footer sunning on the bank. He jokingly says I dare someone to slap his tail. I had him pull over and he held my beer. I dove at that gator and barely missed him.




I like gators.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2023)

Nicodemus said:


> I like gators.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1200626View attachment 1200627View attachment 1200629


Me too! I will be poking you later this year as I pull at least 1 tag for Seminole. I’ve been playing the points system long enough to insure a tag in our group for the foreseeable future for at least 1 tag each season.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 3, 2023)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t scared of nothing but I`d try to sandpaper a mad bobcat`s butt in a phone booth before I`d mess with the Slayer.


We had a young man. His 4 wheeler ran up in to briars 10’ tall. Scratched up real good. That nite at the fire. Another kid asked what happened. 
He said I was in a ground blind and a bobcat jumped in with me and I had to fight him off. With a straight face. 
I busted out. Lols.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> Me too! I will be poking you later this year as I pull at least 1 tag for Seminole. I’ve been playing the points system long enough to insure a tag in our group for the foreseeable future for at least 1 tag each season.




You draw a tag on Seminole, just give me a holler.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2023)

Ok @jiminbogart since you left your own thread, I have finished 11lbs of Summer Sausage and some breakfast sausage! Do you know how long that takes?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2023)

Nicodemus said:


> You get ready because I fixin` to catch a big tom I`ve been watching, gather up a croker sack full of bandages, hydrogen peroxide, some deer sinew, a couple of my bone needles, some 60 grit sandpaper, 2 fifths of Woodford Reserve Double Oaked  (I like that stuff), couple of envelopes of my blood clotter, a pot of my best chili, and we gonna make this a sho nuff memorable event.
> 
> And you better not lose because my money is on you.
> 
> Heckfire, TJ, we can charge admission and make a fortune!



$10 on the cat in 5 rounds.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 4, 2023)

Them cats can turn all the way around inside their skin and tear you up. They play for keeps.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jan 5, 2023)

Nicodemus said:


> You get ready because I fixin` to catch a big tom I`ve been watching, gather up a croker sack full of bandages, hydrogen peroxide, some deer sinew, a couple of my bone needles, some 60 grit sandpaper, 2 fifths of Woodford Reserve Double Oaked  (I like that stuff), couple of envelopes of my blood clotter, a pot of my best chili, and we gonna make this a sho nuff memorable event.
> 
> And you better not lose because my money is on you.
> 
> Heckfire, TJ, we can charge admission and make a fortune!


I’d pay to see that.  I once made the mistake of grabbing a sleeping tomcat off the hood of my freshly waxed truck. I was going to throw him to the ground.

That demon bit into my thumb and latched on, as he spun around my arm three times with front and back claws deployed.  After I managed to sling him to the ground, I discovered four deep feline puncture wounds in my thumb.  My arm looked like I’d tried to arm wrestle a weed eater.

The next day I had to leave work and go to the ER because my arm had swollen immensely and I had red streaks going up my whole arm and starting on my shoulder.

The doctor told me, I had Cat Scratch Fever.  I said, I thought that was just a Ted Nugent song, it’s for real? He laughed, and said heck yeah it’s real and your gonna get 14 days of antibiotics to treat it.

To add insult to injury, the next day the game warden came knocking on my door.  For the life of me I couldn’t think of a recent potential violation that would bring the game warden looking for me.  They wanted the cat.  I said he disappeared.  Then he tried to get me to confess to killing the cat.  I told him I couldn’t find the cat but if I did I was going to kill it.

Then he explained to me they had to respond to all reported animal bites to try and ascertain if the animal was rabid. 

So now any feline decides to sleep on my truck gets removed with a BB gun

Picture is not my arm, but is exactly what mine looked like.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> Some would say calling me out is Idiotic.. but that didn’t stop you.





jiminbogart said:


> They may be right. Most people are afraid of bullies. I didn't get that gene.


Didn’t get that gene so you say..... Pffffttttt.. you left your own thread faster than one of the baby daddy’s on The Maury Povich show after getting a positive paternity test back.

And you tell me I run my cake hole...pffftttttt...


----------



## Gator89 (Jan 5, 2023)

bullgator said:


> Maybe a drank, a pill, and a puff.



Some of that Worry B GON!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 5, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> Didn’t get that gene so you say..... Pffffttttt.. you left your own thread faster than one of the baby daddy’s on The Maury Povich show after getting a positive paternity test back.
> 
> And you tell me I run my cake hole...pffftttttt...



You are afraid to accept the wager so what else is there to discuss?

The Bulldogs of UGA should curb stomp the frawgs of TCU. I think they will.

The Bulldogs of UGA are a team that you base your self-esteem on and you are afraid to back that up by accepting the wager.  

You're yella.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2023)

jiminbogart said:


> You are afraid to accept the wager so what else is there to discuss?
> 
> The Bulldogs of UGA should curb stomp the frawgs of TCU. I think they will.
> 
> ...


WE FOUND HIM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 6, 2023)

jiminbogart said:


> Browning Slayer runs his cakehole everyday about them Bulldogs
> 
> Will he put his money where his mouth is or is he a chicken?
> 
> ...


What you say Slayer?

Are we on with the original offer of wager?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)

jiminbogart said:


> What you say Slayer?
> 
> Are we on with the original offer of wager?


Throw in one of those fancy cars you have (send me a list and I'll pick), force your wife to make me dinner and a couple pies while you serve it all to me and wear my Avatar of choosing until you leave or get banned from this forum and you got yourself a deal!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)

Hey Jim,

If I was to arm wrestle you, would you need to tie 13lbs on my arm to help you?

If we were to race, would you need a 13 second head start?

If we were in a shooting competition, would I need to miss 13 times to give you a chance?

Be a man. If you are going to call someone out, don't make a bunch of stipulations. Your rearend out of here or mine for a year.

But there is ZERO CHANCE ON THIS PLANET that I would TRUST YOU! You have been all over this forum in other threads but snaked out of here the 1st chance you got and just pop in to say hi 4 days later!

That's Yella in your words.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 6, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> But there is ZERO CHANCE ON THIS PLANET that I would TRUST YOU!


Why?

I trust you.

I know you are a scared bully with low self-esteem, but I don't think you're dishonest.

We could ask the mods to make it a permaban is someone welches.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)

jiminbogart said:


> Why?
> 
> I trust you.
> 
> ...


      

Why would I have trust issues? Just because you lock your account so no one can bring up your threads and post your past, there is still a search function...


So Jim.. Would you like to tell us why you are even following college football? Or the NCAA? Cause we were Clowns for doing so and you were done. Never to watch it, read an article about it, done.

Yep, no trust issues.





						You clowns keep supporting NCAA & pro sports...
					

with their ANTI-American agenda.  I'm gonna learn to speak Japanese and follow these guys.



					forum.gon.com
				




And you can call me whatever name you want. It still doesn't change the fact, I've always stuck by my word and you haven't.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 6, 2023)

Nicodemus said:


> You draw a tag on Seminole, just give me a holler.


Didn’t think you South Georgia swampers needed a permit.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)

Oh wait.. Just another one.. Nope, no trust issues.. 





						Here we go,,,,
					

This is absurd,,,,  https://apple.news/AkcSsL5TyTViSEwP17B3elg



					forum.gon.com
				






> And some of YOU PEOPLE will still support college sports.
> 
> The days of me watching someone else participate in any sports(pro or ncaa) are over(unless I get grand kids).


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 6, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why would I have trust issues? Just because you lock your account so no one can bring up your threads and post your past, there is still a search function...
> 
> 
> So Jim.. Would you like to tell us why you are even following college football? Or the NCAA? Cause we were Clowns for doing so and you were done. Never to watch it, read an article about it, done.
> ...


Lock my account? Not sure what you mean.

Done? I don't watch it. I do follow it in the media and discuss it. Same with the NFL. I haven't watched a game since 2016.

When haven't I "stuck by my word"?


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 6, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh wait.. Just another one.. Nope, no trust issues..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is discussing sports supporting them? They get zero revenue from me.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 6, 2023)

Slayer, why don't you have faith that the dogs can cover the spread?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)

jiminbogart said:


> Slayer, why don't you have faith that the dogs can cover the spread?


I have zero faith in you. Your actions speak more then your meaningless words.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 6, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> I have zero faith in you. Your actions speak more then your meaningless words.



Are you being obtuse?


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 6, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> I have zero faith in you. Your actions speak more then your meaningless words.



If we get a mod to agree to enforce the ban, will you man up and back your dogs?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)

jiminbogart said:


> If we get a mod to agree to enforce the ban, will you man up and back your dogs?


Man up.. Coming from you...   

.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 6, 2023)

Slayer is afraid to back his dogs because they BACKED INTO the NC game. 

Why don't you go wave at those boys when the pass-through Bethlehem on 316?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)

jiminbogart said:


> Slayer is afraid to back his dogs because they BACKED INTO the NC game.
> 
> Why don't you go wave at those boys when the pass-through Bethlehem on 316?


If they backed in, why do you have so many stipulations? 

Head to head. Let's do it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)

jiminbogart said:


> How is discussing sports supporting them? They get zero revenue from me.


And it's not discussing. You are watching it on tv all the time, which in turn leads to revenue dollars. But you already know that. Trust issues..  



> I'm a 50-year Tech fan. Currently looking for a new ship.
> 
> I'm considering App State and Ga Southern.
> 
> Just kicking tires for now.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 6, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> And it's not discussing. You are watching it on tv all the time, which in turn leads to revenue dollars. But you already know that. Trust issues..



I haven't watched a game since 2016. The last game I watched, Romo threw a TD pass.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 6, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> If they backed in, why do you have so many stipulations?
> 
> Head to head. Let's do it.


Stips?

Let's bet the line LIKE EVERY GAMBLER DOES.

I have already said I think the dogs will beat the Frawgs. Dogs will probably cover too.

I'm not scared though. A year without GON won't kill my self-esteem. I'll be back in 2024!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 6, 2023)

jiminbogart said:


> Stips?
> 
> Let's bet the line LIKE EVERY GAMBLER DOES.
> 
> ...


He’s callin you out McFly!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 6, 2023)

elfiii said:


> He’s callin you out McFly!



Nah, he is just trying to distract from his being a fan of the worst football team in Georgia.  If he has to get off here for a year, it just means he won't have to watch the thread of the bug squash next year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)

jiminbogart said:


> I haven't watched a game since 2016. The last game I watched, Romo threw a TD pass.










jiminbogart said:


> Stips?
> 
> Let's bet the line LIKE EVERY GAMBLER DOES.
> 
> ...


I'm not a gambler. Head to head. What did you say? Be a man?

Thought you had that "GENE".. Pfffttttt.... My dog has more nerve and he's neutered.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 6, 2023)

This smack talk thread gettin pretty good. Anybody want to do an aviator bet on who wins it?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 6, 2023)

This thread has the makings of a billy thread.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)

elfiii said:


> This smack talk thread gettin pretty good. Anybody want to do an aviator bet on who wins it?


It's pointless on his part. Cause I'm the only one that can give him what he wants in this bet. A possibility of me being gone for a year. He says he's a gambler but he showed his entire hand in the 1st post. He could disappear from here and I wouldn't blink. He just wants me gone and if I stick around, I can be.. What did he call it? Obtuse? And I can be very annoying.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 6, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's pointless on his part. Cause I'm the only one that can give him what he wants in this bet. A possibility of me being gone for a year. He says he's a gambler but he showed his entire hand in the 1st post. He could disappear from here and I wouldn't blink. He just wants me gone and if I stick around, I can be.. What did he call it? Obtuse? And I can be very annoying.


Regardless we would not enforce any terms of a gentleman’s bet and since neither of you are gentlemen the bet and it’s terms are both academic and moot simultaneously not to mention at the same time.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 6, 2023)

elfiii said:


> Regardless we would not enforce any terms of a gentleman’s bet and since neither of you are gentlemen the bet and it’s terms are both academic and moot simultaneously not to mention at the same time.


So what your saying. If they bet pinkys   

Mr. Nic can’t use his tomahawk to cut it off. They would have to do it them self.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)

elfiii said:


> Regardless we would not enforce any terms of a gentleman’s bet and since neither of you are gentlemen the bet and it’s terms are both academic and moot simultaneously not to mention at the same time.


I already knew that… See “Trust Issues” with examples ..


----------



## LEGHORN (Jan 6, 2023)

Man, I’m certainly no die hard fan of UGA but I do hope for them to win in all their games; BUT I wouldn’t mind one bit seeing the Dawgs lose Monday. Slayer will definitely do that to you.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 6, 2023)

elfiii said:


> Regardless we would not enforce any terms of a gentleman’s bet and since neither of you are gentlemen the bet and it’s terms are both academic and moot simultaneously not to mention at the same time.



Is that some kind of complement?

Thanks!


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 6, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> He just wants me gone and if I stick around, I can be.. What did he call it? Obtuse? And I can be very annoying.



This is the first time you have actually had self-awareness AND been 100% correct.

It's a breakthrough! A Christmas miracle!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)

jiminbogart said:


> This is the first time you have actually had self-awareness AND been 100% correct.
> 
> It's a breakthrough! A Christmas miracle!


If I gave a crap about all the folks I've annoyed on here or pushed to the break of banning themselves I would probably feel pretty bad. But I don't. And you are just one of my many stalkers. Here... I'll paint it this way..

I'm a Dawg. And you are one of the fleas that like to bite on me. Until I bite ya and toss you off. There's quite a few fleas on me from all the running around in the pound I do. But I've been in this pound for quite a while and I've bit many a fleas so hard they committed suicide in this very pound by banning themselves. This Dawg has had more Fleas cry across this forum and start threads with my name in them then any other Dawg in this pound. This Dawg don't care about the fleas.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 6, 2023)

That dog is a fraidy cat.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)

jiminbogart said:


> That dog is a fraidy cat.


I’m not the Desperate one..


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 6, 2023)

Bad omen:



> The Seiler family, of Savannah, has confirmed that a cross-country flight would be too difficult on the nine-year old bulldog named “Que.’’ The Georgia mascot has been the Seiler family dog for more than 50 years.
> 
> Charles Seiler, who is Que’s caretaker, says the mascot will be watching from home when The Bulldogs face TCU at 7:30 Monday night in SoFi Stadium in an attempt to win Georgia’s second consecutive national championship.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)

jiminbogart said:


> Bad omen:


You don't watch any games so you wouldn't know any difference..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)

LEGHORN said:


> Man, I’m certainly no die hard fan of UGA but I do hope for them to win in all their games; BUT I wouldn’t mind one bit seeing the Dawgs lose Monday. Slayer will definitely do that to you.





jiminbogart said:


> This is the first time you have actually had self-awareness AND been 100% correct.
> 
> It's a breakthrough! A Christmas miracle!










And if the Dawgs lose, I'll be just fine. I'll spend the next year reminding Jim, what could have been! 

I STILL WIN!!!


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 6, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> And if the Dawgs lose, I'll be just fine. I'll spend the next year reminding Jim, what could have been!
> 
> I STILL WIN!!!



That ain't fair!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)

jiminbogart said:


> That ain't fair!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


>


Jim, I warned you in post #17.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)

elfiii said:


> This smack talk thread gettin pretty good. Anybody want to do an aviator bet on who wins it?


Not really a bet when no one would take Jims side.. just sayin...


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 6, 2023)

This is entertaining!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 6, 2023)

jiminbogart said:


> Is that some kind of complement?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 6, 2023)

Mike 65 said:


> This is entertaining!


If they can keep it up for 2 months it’ll almost be turkey season when they get done.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 6, 2023)

He Jim, if you don’t get your bet with slayer. I’ll take it with the current 12.5 spread as an avatar bet for 1 month. I won’t even make you wear a UGA avatar, just a Gator. You can pick mine as long as it’s not a Democrat.

Otherwise I won’t have anyone to root for…..


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 6, 2023)

elfiii said:


> If they can keep it up for 2 months it’ll almost be turkey season when they get done.


I’m confident Slayer can do it. But can Jim keep up?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 6, 2023)

There is no need to keep up.  Jim can take 30 seconds out of his day and make one post which will cause Slayer to engage in a bevy of retorts and meme creations.  Jim needs to make less than one post a day to keep this rolling indefinitely.  LOL 

My prediction is that no satisfactory terms for a bet will be settled upon.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 6, 2023)

JustUs4All said:


> There is no need to keep up.  Jim can take 30 seconds out of his day and make one post which will cause Slayer to engage in a bevy of retorts and meme creations.  Jim needs to make less than one post a day to keep this rolling indefinitely.  LOL
> 
> My prediction is that no satisfactory terms for a bet will be settled upon.


Yep but we’re going to get dozens and dozens of killer memes out of the deal so it’s a win for the peanut gallery.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 6, 2023)

Would y'all stop encouraging that boy? It's like giving the neighbor's kids sugar right before bedtime.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 6, 2023)

bullgator said:


> He Jim, if you don’t get your bet with slayer. I’ll take it with the current 12.5 spread as an avatar bet for 1 month. I won’t even make you wear a UGA avatar, just a Gator. You can pick mine as long as it’s not a Democrat.
> 
> Otherwise I won’t have anyone to root for…..


You got. I got the Frawgs +12.5. Quote this post to accept.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 6, 2023)

jiminbogart said:


> You got. I got the Frawgs +12.5. Quote this post to accept.


You got it…  

If You and Slayer end up with a bet I’ll bow out.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)

Mike 65 said:


> I’m confident Slayer can do it. But can Jim keep up?


Jim has little blue pills in his corner that will help...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)

I’m at camp.. only one “man” hiding.. I’ve been here the entire time..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)

Hey Jim.. Since I’m not much of a man. Can you leave your heated house and come read me a bed time story… I’ze scared..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)

JustUs4All said:


> There is no need to keep up.  Jim can take 30 seconds out of his day and make one post which will cause Slayer to engage in a bevy of retorts and meme creations.  Jim needs to make less than one post a day to keep this rolling indefinitely.  LOL
> 
> My prediction is that no satisfactory terms for a bet will be settled upon.


Well…. then there’s that over 3K views and all.. and you are here too! 

Hey Jim, this the sausage I made when you ran away!


----------



## jdgator (Jan 6, 2023)

Well slayer, I have to admit I admire your tenacity. You aren’t a bully. You just don’t give up challenged.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)

Cheddar Jalapeño..


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 6, 2023)

As far as funny goes...
 With all the memes slayer has posted, Jim has taken the prize for the funniest thing said on this thread.

"Slayer has low self esteem."


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 6, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> Jim has little blue pills in his corner that will help...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> .. My dog has more nerve and he's neutered.


I was fond of this one..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)

1eyefishing said:


> As far as funny goes...
> With all the memes slayer has posted, Jim has taken the prize for the funniest thing said on this thread.
> 
> "Slayer has low self esteem."


It is really low.. you know..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2023)

jdgator said:


> Well slayer, I have to admit I admire your tenacity. You aren’t a bully. You just don’t give up challenged.


I don’t need to be challenged.. I just don’t ever give up at anything. Ever. I do this for fun.  And I have a lot of fun..


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 7, 2023)

The only grown people who call people on the internet "bullies" are the only grown people who feel like the can be bullied on the internet if that makes sense.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2023)

mizzippi jb said:


> The only grown people who call people on the internet "bullies" are the only grown people who feel like the can be bullied on the internet if that makes sense.


You would think I started this thread. Matter of fact, this isn’t Jim’s 1st time calling me out. And I’ve never once started a thread with his name as the topic. Cry for attention?? Hmmm..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2023)

Morning Jim!


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 7, 2023)

bullgator said:


> You can pick mine as long as it’s not a Democrat.


Won't be a democrat.

You will feel The Bern.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 7, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> Morning Jim!


Mornin' Slayer!

Gotta go to work. How about upping your meme game while I'm gon?

You're dropping to Trollback levels.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 7, 2023)

jiminbogart said:


> Won't be a democrat.
> 
> You will feel The Bern.


Easy now, I said I wouldn’t make you wear a dawg…..didn’t say a Pelosi was off the table.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 7, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> Cheddar Jalapeño..


Cmon Slayer you gotta use more halapeno then that brother!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2023)

jiminbogart said:


> Mornin' Slayer!
> 
> Gotta go to work. How about upping your meme game while I'm gon?
> 
> You're dropping to Trollback levels.


I didn’t forget about you Jim! Been packing up camp. You said you were going to work. I didn’t work hard. I did drink a beer and think about you Jim.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2023)

Hey Jim…

Let’s share this moment…

GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 8, 2023)

bullgator said:


> Easy now, I said I wouldn’t make you wear a dawg…..didn’t say a Pelosi was off the table.



That's a sexy old broad. Bring it!


----------



## bullgator (Jan 8, 2023)

jiminbogart said:


> That's a sexy old broad. Bring it!


See, you and Slayer have something in common. He also has a picture of Pelosi he keeps at deer camp.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 8, 2023)

bullgator said:


> jiminbogart said:
> 
> 
> > That's a sexy old broad. Bring it!
> ...


Although Slayer keeps his on the range where they sight in.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2023)

So was the bet ever locked in?


----------



## LEGHORN (Jan 8, 2023)

Nah, Slayer wouldn’t do it on the original terms.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 8, 2023)

LEGHORN said:


> Nah, Slayer wouldn’t do it on the original terms.


...on JIB's terms.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2023)

1eyefishing said:


> ...on JIB's terms.


Sheep don’t set terms but they try..


----------



## jiminbogart (Monday at 8:04 AM)

1eyefishing said:


> ...on JIB's terms.



It's Slayer's bodyguard!


----------



## jiminbogart (Monday at 8:05 AM)

Let's hope them dogs get curb stomped by the Frawgs tonight.
_
Fire Kirby Smart! _


----------



## jiminbogart (Monday at 8:10 AM)

bullgator said:


> He Jim, if you don’t get your bet with slayer. I’ll take it with the current 12.5 spread as an avatar bet for 1 month. I won’t even make you wear a UGA avatar, just a Gator. You can pick mine as long as it’s not a Democrat.
> 
> Otherwise I won’t have anyone to root for…..


Here you go.

Hopefully them dogs don't get lucky tonight.


----------



## bullgator (Monday at 9:16 AM)

jiminbogart said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Hopefully them dogs don't get lucky tonight.
> 
> View attachment 1202044


Ok, I’m considering this one


----------



## jiminbogart (Monday at 9:19 PM)

bullgator said:


> Ok, I’m considering this one


Go ahead and get me one. Don't make it Slayer.


----------



## jiminbogart (Monday at 9:20 PM)

Looks like Slayer had mercy on me by not taking the bet.

I know y'all would have been upset if I was GON for a year.


----------



## bullgator (Monday at 9:32 PM)

pick one


----------



## The Original Rooster (Monday at 9:35 PM)

bullgator said:


> View attachment 1202279View attachment 1202280View attachment 1202281View attachment 1202282
> pick one


That AOC Guevara is catchy.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Monday at 9:39 PM)

Pitiful showing by your frogs


----------



## Raylander (Monday at 9:46 PM)

This one! It looks just like him!


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Monday at 9:51 PM)

jiminbogart said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Hopefully them dogs don't get lucky tonight.
> 
> View attachment 1202044


I guess you couldn’t find a picture of Satan?


----------



## bullgator (Monday at 9:57 PM)

Doboy Dawg said:


> I guess you couldn’t find a picture of Satan?


I should have done Biden


----------



## Mike 65 (Monday at 10:19 PM)

A pic of Slayer would be good


----------



## jiminbogart (Monday at 11:28 PM)

bullgator said:


> pick one


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Tuesday at 12:52 AM)

jiminbogart said:


>


Love the Che Abrams avatar


----------



## Silver Britches (Tuesday at 12:56 AM)

jiminbogart said:


> Go ahead and get me one. Don't make it Slayer.





jiminbogart said:


> Looks like Slayer had mercy on me by not taking the bet.
> 
> I know y'all would have been upset if I was GON for a year.


That avatar! That sig line!    

You're a good sport, man. I just hope you learned your lesson.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Tuesday at 6:15 AM)

jiminbogart said:


> Let's hope them dogs get curb stomped by the Frawgs tonight.
> 
> _Fire Kirby Smart! _


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## bullgator (Tuesday at 7:03 AM)

jiminbogart said:


>


That’s such a waste of good corn…….


----------



## Browning Slayer (Tuesday at 7:05 AM)

Silver Britches said:


> I just hope you learned your lesson.


He will… I assure you..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Tuesday at 8:16 AM)

Browning Slayer said:


> He will… I assure you..


You don't say...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Tuesday at 8:18 AM)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Tuesday at 8:21 AM)




----------



## jiminbogart (Tuesday at 8:30 AM)

Slayer should have accepted that wager.

Have some faith in them dogs for the 3 peat!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Tuesday at 8:36 AM)




----------



## JustUs4All (Tuesday at 10:50 AM)

jiminbogart said:


> Looks like Slayer had mercy on me by not taking the bet.
> 
> I know y'all would have been upset if I was GON for a year.





jiminbogart said:


> Slayer should have accepted that wager.
> 
> Have some faith in them dogs for the 3 peat!



This is what class looks like.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Tuesday at 2:16 PM)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Tuesday at 2:27 PM)

Browning Slayer said:


> Some would say calling me out is Idiotic.. but that didn’t stop you.



You had a chance Jim at post#10...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Tuesday at 2:40 PM)




----------



## jiminbogart (Tuesday at 3:49 PM)

This is me as Slayer's memes come in the house: 

This is me when Slayer's memes leave:


----------



## jiminbogart (Tuesday at 3:50 PM)

Browning Slayer said:


>



This should be a lifetime achievement award.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Tuesday at 4:42 PM)

jiminbogart said:


> This should be a lifetime achievement award.


----------



## campboy (Tuesday at 4:44 PM)

y'all got me rollin


----------



## Browning Slayer (Tuesday at 4:45 PM)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Tuesday at 4:51 PM)

@elfiii


----------



## doenightmare (Tuesday at 5:41 PM)

Ever had that feeling you should have never hit the post button?


----------



## jiminbogart (Tuesday at 6:01 PM)

doenightmare said:


> Ever had that feeling you should have never hit the post button?




This is the best thread I've ever started.

I'm wondering if Slayer can make it a year. I know he's got a couple hundred days to burn before kickoff and deer season, but it takes commitment to go a year.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Tuesday at 6:09 PM)

This thread will still be around next football season...


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Tuesday at 9:58 PM)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Browning Slayer (Wednesday at 7:37 AM)

jiminbogart said:


> This is the best thread I've ever started.



You remember that picture I painted for you earlier? Dawg and flea? Well, you are proving my point. If this is your greatest thread ever, you should at least try something a dozen other people haven’t done. I figured you would have learned by now. I know you just have to keep trying cause you’ve never got the best of me. It’s ok. Just get back in line with the rest of them.

 you’ll learn your lesson this time.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Wednesday at 7:44 AM)

1eyefishing said:


> This thread will still be around next football season...


Jim can always delete this thread....


*BUT..................*


----------



## DAWG1419 (Wednesday at 7:50 AM)

This is Jim’s set up seeing how he don’t watch the games @Browning Slayer


----------



## Browning Slayer (Wednesday at 7:55 AM)

DAWG1419 said:


> This is Jim’s set up seeing how he don’t watch the games @Browning Slayer
> 
> View attachment 1202555


  

I've come to the conclusion he has his wife turn on the tv and he just walks by every now and then and glances at it but keeps the sound up REALLY loud so he can hear it.

But he'll tell you he don't watch any games! And we are clowns for doing so. But he's able to read articles and discuss football which is perfectly fine. That makes perfect sense!


----------



## jiminbogart (Wednesday at 9:44 AM)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Wednesday at 10:01 AM)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Wednesday at 10:02 AM)




----------



## jiminbogart (Wednesday at 10:11 AM)

That's a good one!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Thursday at 4:01 PM)

I didn't forget about you today @jiminbogart 

Your hatred for the Dawgs and my ability to be able to push your buttons is really got you in a pickle for the for seeable future.. GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Thursday at 4:06 PM)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Thursday at 4:27 PM)

Browning Slayer said:


> I didn't forget about you today @jiminbogart
> 
> Your hatred for the Dawgs and my ability to be able to push your buttons is really got you in a pickle for the for seeable future.. GO DAWGS!



Half truth...!
Largest margin of victory in any bowl game ever.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Thursday at 4:30 PM)

It wouldn't have mattered even if Jim had got his spread.
I'm glad the bet wasn't taken though. We couldn't have this fun for the next year if someone was banned.
Congrats to Jim for being a good sport in the end.


----------



## jiminbogart (Thursday at 8:44 PM)

1eyefishing said:


> It wouldn't have mattered even if Jim had got his spread.
> I'm glad the bet wasn't taken though. We couldn't have this fun for the next year if someone was banned.
> Congrats to Jim for being a good sport in the end.




Losing the bet would have been less painful for me.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Friday at 7:35 AM)

Hey @jiminbogart 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## jiminbogart (Friday at 9:04 AM)




----------



## jiminbogart (Friday at 9:12 AM)

Browning Slayer said:


>


This thread peaked right here. 

Slayer has done got to Peter Principal levels now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Friday at 9:17 AM)

jiminbogart said:


> View attachment 1202940


You really need to up your game and proof read your meme's or this will look like the beat down the other night. Except you won't get any points.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Friday at 10:09 AM)

jiminbogart said:


> This thread peaked right here.


Poor Jim... You just can't see that BIG picture yet... you will...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Friday at 2:40 PM)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Friday at 2:42 PM)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Friday at 2:45 PM)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Friday at 2:46 PM)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Friday at 2:48 PM)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Friday at 2:51 PM)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Friday at 2:58 PM)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Friday at 3:02 PM)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Friday at 5:49 PM)




----------



## jiminbogart (Friday at 7:48 PM)

A couple of them in this most recent batch were decent. 

You need to raise your game if you wanna 3peat.


----------



## jiminbogart (Friday at 7:52 PM)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Friday at 10:07 PM)

jiminbogart said:


> A couple of them in this most recent batch were decent.
> 
> You need to raise your game if you wanna 3peat.


It’s in the bag!


----------

